# Horrible Job



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Horrible finish job on my mom's bathroom. This was done about 3 years ago, by a local GC. Needless to say, I get to fix it at some point!

See the next post in this thread for the embedded vid.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

That's....disgusting.....
I hope that guy didn't get paid..


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Here yis go...a little bit of plaster **** 

My friend just bought a new renter...it needed a little tidy up, ofcourse I obliged.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> Here yis go...a little bit of plaster ****
> 
> My friend just bought a new renter...it needed a little tidy up, ofcourse I obliged.



Ya funny bugger.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Stopper said:


> Here yis go...a little bit of plaster ****
> 
> My friend just bought a new renter...it needed a little tidy up, ofcourse I obliged.


Haha! That was awesome!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Horrible finish job on my mom's bathroom. This was done about 3 years ago, by a local GC. Needless to say, I get to fix it at some point!
> 
> See the next post in this thread for the embedded vid.


 That is sh*te!
R u sure ur mam didn't do it herself?:jester:
Wait a minute, she would have done a better job:thumbup:
What type of light was that?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Stopper said:


> Here yis go...a little bit of plaster ****
> 
> My friend just bought a new renter...it needed a little tidy up, ofcourse I obliged.
> 
> HandFinishing - YouTube


 Its not so bad it matches the rest of the place:lol::lol:


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Stopper said:


> Here yis go...a little bit of plaster ****
> 
> My friend just bought a new renter...it needed a little tidy up, ofcourse I obliged.
> 
> HandFinishing - YouTube


I have seen cakes decorated better than that.I dont do alot of taping but makes me look like a pro.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Ya funny bugger.


 What's so funny?


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

You could have flushed the toilet for her before putting her bathroom on Youtube.


----------

